# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Büyükleri >  Fetullah Gülen, Said Nursi hiçbir gerçekçiliği olmayın hurafeyi din diye anlatıyorlar

## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------

